# Best Phone/Internet/Mobile packages



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Hi all

Can anyone give me some ideas about the best all-in-one packages there are for a landline telephone plus Broadband plus Mobile contract?

I have tried to look at the WIND website but get confused by all the different combinations. 

Thanks


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*phone deals*



ratzakli said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can anyone give me some ideas about the best all-in-one packages there are for a landline telephone plus Broadband plus Mobile contract?
> 
> ...


hi,we are with wind,we get international,most countries,I phone uk,france and australia,plus all national plus internet,it was 35,we threatened to go elsewhere and they dropped it to 32 euro per month and because we do the full monty they sent a special card in the post for x amount of free mobile calls per month,we had to go into a wind shop to activate it.You dont get unless you say ---hey look ere I want a better deal or I will go somewhere else.And they came out quite quickly when we had a problem with the line which turned out to be our fault not theirs,not properly connected inside our end.You can talk international all day and night if you want,if it goes off you just redial for another hour.


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the information Concertina.

€32/month sounds fairly reasonable - do you know which of the packages it is that you have got? Also, what is the Broadband speed and connection like where you are? Do you have any problems with it disconnecting randomly or is it pretty stable?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*phone*



ratzakli said:


> Thanks for the information Concertina.
> 
> €32/month sounds fairly reasonable - do you know which of the packages it is that you have got? Also, what is the Broadband speed and connection like where you are? Do you have any problems with it disconnecting randomly or is it pretty stable?


It never goes off,but Im in athens,no problems at all,you just go in and say -(I want national,international,internet and I hear you have a special card for free mobile with this package,my friend gets it for 32 euros,I want the same deal,be assertive,nicely,they are desperate these days,always phoning wth deals,all these companies,drive me mad,I just say,I dont have money,no job,they go pretty quick then.Wind also sends a message to your mobile reminding you to pay when its over due before they cut you off,there is a reconnection fee of 4 euro if you get cut off for late payment.You get connected again immediately you pay.


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

That's great - thanks very much. :-D


----------



## Spitaki (Oct 13, 2013)

*Thank you from me, too*

Concertina, you are the blessed font of a whole lot of knowledge.:yo:

I use my smart phone a lot for web surfing, apps, etc. And as for calls per month via cell, is there an unlimited option? Do you have that for the 32? or would that be extra? 

Regards,

S


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*phone*



Spitaki said:


> Concertina, you are the blessed font of a whole lot of knowledge.:yo:
> 
> I use my smart phone a lot for web surfing, apps, etc. And as for calls per month via cell, is there an unlimited option? Do you have that for the 32? or would that be extra?
> 
> ...


well spitaki,Im really stuck in the past,I know nothing of smartphones or apps,here in greece I think apps means job applications ha,what happened was wind sent us a message,text,to say a card was coming in the post for free mobile calls because we had that full monty deal and to go into wind shop and activate it,they said my husband would have to change his number,I screamed and when he went in they said ok leave it the same.We got it down to 32 because they ring all the time with deals and one call was wind,I told them I may change because your too expensive,I may change over,so we did the deal.There is CYTA,NOVA and others who also do good deals including mobile calls,I dont like to use mobiles,only emergencies,radiation.A guy did call the other night from a company with like 5 hours a month free mobile,well I dont want a mobile to my head for 5 hours do I,I love the long distance calls,international,especially if you are phoning home to a bank who keep you on hold,you will find a deal when you get here which you will be happy with.I believe you will soon be here,not long now,,oh and they send you deal messages text.,go in the shop to activate it and pay,I have pay as you go.from concertina


----------



## jaypeg (Nov 21, 2013)

I use vodafone which is pretty good....


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't forget to check what your main callers are using. Its not convenient but its its really cheap t o look at this. We have an old phone for 2 people using cosmoete, a normal phone for those using orange and an every day phone for for vodaphone. You could of course get duel sim, but if like us you are not rich, 2 phones do the job.


----------

